# What luck!



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I set up a 10 gallon breeding tank a couple of weeks ago, and haven't done much with it since I put the water in. I wanted to try to get the tank cycled a little quicker, so I used 5 gallons of water from my 75 gallon tank, and 5 gallons of new water. Also, I used gravel and a plant from the same tank. I put a box filter in it, and that's the extent of what I've done with it up until today.

I made a little bit of time today to get it going a little better. I didn't like the box filter very much, so I replaced it with a sponge filter. I also got a heater for it and a hood with a light. This is where the story get's weird. Now that I have the light on, I noticed 3 (maybe more) VERY, VERY TINY little fry from who knows what. They are mostly invisible with the exception of some tiny blue eyes and the spine is kind of blue, too.

I know they came from the other tank, but they don't look like anything I have over there. I have about 23 swordtail babies right now and I have seen them since the first day. They were much larger (even on day 1) and look hardly at all like these fry. I assume they have come from eggs that were unknowingly transferred from the big tank, and have hatched within the past day or so. Anybody have any idea what kind they are based on the inhabitants of my 75 gallon tank listed below?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

best bet with what you have in that tank are probably Danio eggs. You sneeze funny and Danios breed. Problem is they are egg scatterers so typically in a community tank it goes like this:

Female Danio darts around dropping eggs.
Male(s) follow and fertalize randomly.
Everyone else in the tank follows along eating freshly fertalized eggs.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. Most likely danios but possibly the rasboras. They are a little harder to breed though.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Weren't you saying in another thread that you thought your Zebras were acting strangely? Well, I think maybe you now know why.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations

Yes Danios breed very often. I keep doing gravel vacs and I find fry. Trouble is they have to go back in the tank as I dont have space for more and no-one else wants to have any. I think after a couple of months or so the blue stripes of the Zebra Danio shows up on the fry so you can then tell if they are danios.


Just a thought but you will need to make sure the fry cant get sucked up by the filter or you will lose them.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Good stuff. I'll have to start watching the bigger tank for zebra fry now. I guess when I started up that breeding tank, I saved those three guys at just the right time.


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I have to agree that they were probably the danios.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Larry-T said:


> I have to agree that they were probably the danios.


Well where have you been hiding, Larry?


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

I've been spending a lot of time on the WAMAS (www.wamas.org) board and the MACNA board. I'm doing a workship for teachers on how to design educational programs around aquaria in the classroom, which I will be presenting at MACNA this September.





Simpte said:


> Well where have you been hiding, Larry?


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah im pretty sure their danio fry, thats how my danios fry looked althought i never had a chance to grow my fry into full danios, once they became free swimming i think they got sucked into the filter and choped up :-( but the few days i did have them they looked somewhat like what u decribed


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Well...sad news...my swordtail fry feasted on them. They're no longer. My swordtails aren't even that large. I never thought the fry would eat other fry. Yikes!


----------

